

Facebook hires Ted Ullyot from the Bush admin. as VP and General Counsel - notdarkyet
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2008/09/facebook-hire-1.html

======
notdarkyet
I found this quote particularly interesting:

"Ted has extremely strong connections with the Republican party, and we think
that's a good thing,"

Some of the executives, higher-ups, and investors that find their way into
Facebook make me raise an eyebrow.

